# Caribe Has Pop Eyes And Fat Belly. Help



## caribemonsters (Jun 26, 2012)

One of my 2-3 inch caribe has a fat belly and his eyes are popped but they are not cloudy they are clear as can be. My waters params are good , PH is 6.5? He swims fine , just don't look right at all compaired to other caribe. Thanks for any help. Will try to post some pics later tonite.


----------



## caribemonsters (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## caribemonsters (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Doesn't look that bad in the pictures. But if he indeed has pop-eye and a swollen belly (gas bubble) it's most likely a bacterial infection.
Try penicillin or amoxicillin.

But first, please post your parameters.


----------



## caribemonsters (Jun 26, 2012)

ammonia=0 nitrite=0 nitrate=40. What should I do ? And should I treat all fish in main tank to? What do I treat with and how. Thanks


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Water seems fine. Just try penicillin or amoxicillin, and I would just dose it in the main tank.
If it's bacterial, it could be spreading without any immediate signs in the other fish.


----------



## caribemonsters (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok. Which one would you use ? Where do I get it? LFS? And how much in 75 gallon tank or just follow directions on bottle ? Thank you for all the help


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Just check with your LFS and see what they have.
Some American brands used for bacterial infections are :

API Erythromycin
API Triple Sulfa
Hikari BiFuran+
Mardel Maracyn-Two
Seachem KanaPlex
Seachem NeoPlex
Seachem Sulfathiazole

But I'm Dutch, so really wouldn't know which one is best - just ask your LFS.
And always follow the directions on the bottle, to avoid over-medicating.


----------



## caribemonsters (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you . Will update after treatment


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

maracyn 2, melafix, metro. It would be best to isolate the fish if possible. These products are really not good for fish or your tanks natural cycle. Melafix is great because its an all natural tea extract that does not harm your tank. If it is a internal bacteria, keep the water perfect and hit it full force or things will get ugly. there is a trick with gatoraid as well, the electrolytes help the fish out big time but you want to use very very small amounts or you can hurt or kill the fish with a sugar OD


----------

